# 27C3: Hacker sehen "Friedensmission" erfüllt



## Newsfeed (31 Dezember 2010)

Die auf dem 27. Chaos Communication Congress versammelten Datenreisenden hätten dem Tagungsmotto "We come in Peace" alle Ehre gemacht, hieß es zum Abschluss des viertätigen Stelldicheins der Szene. Am "Abuse-Telefon" habe weitgehend Funkstille geherrscht, eine Nazi-Seite sei vorsorglich offline gegangen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

